# Johnsons Beach 02/01/13



## Native Son (Oct 4, 2012)

Headed out to Johnson's with my wife and 3yr old daughter this afternoon to enjoy a little bit of paradise and try my luck at catching a pompano. Had two poles out with pompano rigs baited with a variety of fiddlers, sand fleas, and peeled shrimp. Got a hook up around 4:45pm and new it was definitely not a pompano. Great afternoon in this place we call home.

BTW- Sorry for the picture quality, but my wife headed to bed and I couldn't figure out how to get the pictures off her camera so I just took a picture of the screen with my phone.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice !


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

thats a bign. did you see how many inches?


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice fish!!! and its ok i couldn't figure out how to transfer from a camera to a computer for a long time and i still can't... lol so i just use my phone..


----------



## Native Son (Oct 4, 2012)

cablechris said:


> thats a bign. did you see how many inches?


We couldn't locate the measuring stick at the time. When we got home we discovered our 3yr old had packed it in with her toys. Beautiful fish though.


----------



## Surf Fan (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice fish! I love catching the Bulls at Sunset. Good Job.


----------



## ObtuseAngler (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful Bull! Do you remember what it hit on? I've been on Johnson for the past few days with very minimal luck on sand fleas and Menhaden. Do fiddlers work out there?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty Red there Native.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## Native Son (Oct 4, 2012)

ObtuseAngler said:


> Beautiful Bull! Do you remember what it hit on? I've been on Johnson for the past few days with very minimal luck on sand fleas and Menhaden. Do fiddlers work out there?


I caught it on a two (2) hook pompano rig with peeled shrimp on one hook and a sand flea on the other. When I reeled it in there was a red on one hook and nothing on the other, so I am not 100% on which one the red went after. Also, the red was caught in between the 1st and second bar. Hope that helps.


----------

